# Java Quellcode Aufbereitung für Dokumentation



## JanDerSuperstar (4. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schreibe momentan eine Dokumentation zu einem Java Programm in welche anschließend auch der ausgedruckte Quelltext beigefügt werden muss.
Entwickelt habe ich das Programm mit Eclipse wo mir allerdings die Druckfunktion bei 130 Klassen zu umständlich und unzureichend für DINA4 Papier formatiert ist.

Kennt jemand von ein solches Programm welches mir diese Arbeit abnimmt und ich auch ein paar Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bzgl. des Layouts habe?

Außerdem möchte / muss ich die generierte JavaDoc im DINA4 Format beilegen. Hierbei genau das gleiche Problem. Wie kann ich diese passend aufbereiten und einfach bzw. ohne viel Klickerei ausdrucken?


Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Guest (4. Jan 2007)

Versuch's vielleicht damit: http://www.java2html.de/


----------



## byte (4. Jan 2007)

Wäre vielleicht hilfreich gewesen zu schreiben, mit welchem Tool Du die Doku schreibst. Mit Latex kannst Du z.b. das Listing Package verwenden, um Quellcode ins Dokument zu kopieren - bei Bedarf mit Syntax Highlighting, Umrandung, Zeilennummern und was auch immer.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wieviele LOC deine 130 Klassen haben. Aber Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass ne Menge Seiten zustande kommen. Hab bei meiner Diplomarbeit knapp 1000 Zeilen Code im Anhang in kleiner Schrift und das sind knapp 25 Seiten. Hätte ich den gesamten Code (150 Klassen, 25k LOC) in den Anhang gemacht, hätte es den Rahmen ziemlich gesprengt. Bei Dir wirds wohl ähnlich sein. 

Ich würde Dir dringend raten, stattdessen einfach der Dokumentation eine CD beizulegen. Im Copyshop gibts auch entsprechende Hüllen zum Einkleben.


----------



## JanDerSuperstar (5. Jan 2007)

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten.

Ich schreibe meine Dokumentation im vielleicht bekannten  :lol:  Microsoft Word . Der Umfang meines Projekts beträgt ca. 25.000 Zeilen Code.
Die Option der CD fällt für mich leider flach, da der ausgedruckte Quelltext beigelegt werden *muss*.


Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank!


Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jan 2007)

JanDerSuperstar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich schreibe meine Dokumentation im vielleicht bekannten  :lol:  Microsoft Word .


Also du hast Mut  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## padde479 (5. Jan 2007)

Eine Studienarbeit, Diplomarbeit etc. mit Microsoft Word zu schreiben ist wirklich sehr mutig. Vor allem, wenn man wirklich so viel Quelltext mit in die Arbeit aufnehmen muss. Ich würde Dir ebenfalls, wie *byto* empfehlen, LaTeX zu verwenden. Mit dem Paket _Listings_ kannst Du problemlos und ganz einfach Deinen Quelltext mit einbinden. Du musst den Quellcode nicht mal mit in die Arbeit aufnehmen, sondern kannst die einzelnen Dateien mit dem Kommando


```
\lstinputlisting{./java/InventarServlet.java}
```

ganz einfach einbinden. Hierbei ist natürlich zu beachten, dass in den geschweiften Klammern das jeweils zu ladene File steht.

Außerdem hat LaTeX den Vorteil, dass Du Dir keine Gedanken über das Layout machen musst. Bei Microsoft Word wirst Du Dich über kurz oder lang nur noch ärgern!

Gruß
Padde


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (5. Jan 2007)

Welche kostenlosen Editoren für LaTeX sind denn zu empfehlen?


----------



## hupfdule (5. Jan 2007)

Prinzipiell kannst du das mit jedem Texteditor. Wenn du es komfortabler möchtest, wäre Emacs mit auctex gut. Oder (was ich persönlich noch eher empfehlen würde, weil geringe Einstiegshürde) LyX. Auch TeXmacs ist für den Anfang sicher nicht schlecht, wobei ich persönlich LyX bevorzuge. Sämtliche Programme gibt es auch für Windows (in wie weit der Windows-Port von TeXmacs funktioniert, weiß ich hingegen nicht).


----------



## dsv fritz (5. Jan 2007)

Lerne so bald als möglich Latex. Ich und mein Kollege haben für die Diplomarbeit OpenOffice verwendet und sind verzweifelt. Mitstudenten haben ihre Arbeit in Latex geschrieben und sie hob sich eindeutig von den Anderen ab.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jan 2007)

Also ich mag OpenOffice sehr gerne und kann damit auch große Arbeiten schreiben.
Latex hat natürlich seine Vorteile (speziell was Optik angeht), aber auch mit OpenOffice lassen sich sehr gute Ergebnisse erreichen (und man kämpft nicht ewig mit der Positionierung von Bildern rum).


----------



## dsv fritz (5. Jan 2007)

Es hat schon funktioniert, gegenüber Word ein riesiger Unterschiede.
Das mit den Bildern ist wirklich sehr Elegant gelöst. Auch der Formel-Editor ist brauchbar.
Aber Latex stellt in Scahen Design alles in den Schatten.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jan 2007)

Da muss ich dir zustimmen.


----------

